# Who has the weakest computer on this forum?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 8, 2013)

Well folks...
The title says it all...

Give us your complete computer specifications and let's see who has the weakest computer on this forum!

NOTE: Do not give us the specifications of the computer(s) which you used in the past or the ones you have but do not use anymore.Give us the specifications only of the computers which you are using right now! 

Well...let me start with mine almost 15 years old computer so well known to everyone already :

Motherboard: KT400-8235 (it's in beautiful red color lol).

Processor: AMD athlon XP 1700+ 1.4 ghz socket 462 (A).

RAM memory: 512 MB of RAM DDR1.

GPU memory: Nvidia FX5200 64 MB of VRAM.

Hard disk drive: SATA - Seagate 320 GB 7200 RPM (upgraded from PATA/IDE - Seagate 40 GB 4200 RPM) and therefore the PATA to SATA converter has been used on the motherboard.

Keyboard: Compaq PS/2.

Mouse: Genius PS/2.

Number of USB ports on the motherboard: 2.

Number of the USB ports which can be added to the motherboard: 2 (I have added them).

USB port version: 1.1.

Speakers: Hama green pin.

Number of fans inside of the computer's case: 6 (this includes the fan(s) in the PSU (power supply unit) and GPUs as well).
Don't know the name of the fans since the label has been taken off them LONG time ago lol.More than 13 years ago lmao!
But I am planning to change them since they became loud as hell lol!
I will probably go with Sharkoon since they are cheapest here.If I am not able to find them then I will go with Cooler master.

Power supply unit: MaxPower 115 watts (but planning to upgrade it to a 420 watts power supply which I have new packaged in the box lol).

CD/DVD-ROM drive: PATA/IDE - Super write master light scribe speed plus.Capable of burning CD disks,DVD disks and dual layer DVD disks.

Number of fans used to cool the hard disk drive: Unnamed 2 80mm blue led fans and 4 40mm fans.

USB hubs (if any): 3 (10 ports per USB hub).

Leds: Green POWER led,red HDD led.

Switches: Power ON switch and RESET switch.

Motherboard speakers: Only 1 simple system speaker connected to motherboard pins.

Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens - VGA (can't remember how many inches it has right now).But it's the thin monitor thank God lol.It was a replacement of the big fat unnamed box monitor lol.

Case: Very small white case from 1995.

And finally the operating system and the month and year when it was last installed or reinstalled: Microsoft Windows XP professional edition with the service pack 1,2 and 3 (no other OS updates have been or will be installed).
Last month and year of installation: 07.2004. (Can't remember the day lol).



Well people that was mine.Hopefully there will be someone with worse computer than mine! 



So go ahead and GIVE US the specifications of your weakest computer which you still use even today and let's see who will be the winner! 






Cheers!


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (Oct 8, 2013)

Amd K-6 333mhz 
3.6gb Hard Drive 
32mb Ram 
ATI 3d Rage 4mb 
Windows 98, still works 
Emachines Tower  
And about 4 pentium 3 rigs lying around.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 8, 2013)

I still have my old Dell Dimension 2100 sitting in the basement.

Intel Celeron 1Ghz and 384MB PC-133 RAM. It currently doesn't have a hard drive in it.



Hyper-Threaded said:


> Amd K-6 333mhz
> 3.6gb Hard Drive
> 32mb Ram
> ATI 3d Rage 4mb
> ...





You win.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a Texas Instruments TI-99/4A:









Made in 1981
CPU: TI TMS9900, 3MHz
Memory: 16K RAM, 26K ROM
OS: ROM BASIC
300 baud modem
Display: Video via an RF modulator, 32 characters by 24 lines text, 192 X 256, 16 color graphics

Do I win?


----------



## StrangleHold (Oct 8, 2013)

Got rid of alot of stuff. But I believe I still got a couple AMD K6-2+ and a K6-III+ on super 7 boards, cant remember what else is in them. Have a old Pentium II I think too.


----------



## salvage-this (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I am in the running.  Apple 2 Plus.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> I have a Texas Instruments TI-99/4A:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!! 


Anyway...

I was more interested in computers which you STILL USE lol and not the ones you have in the basement lol.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 8, 2013)

salvage-this said:


> I think I am in the running.  Apple 2 Plus.



yup, probably in the lead... that beast has a 1 MHz clock speed :O



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway...
> ...



It's right here, sometimes I fiddle around with it, do some BASIC. Pretty fun. So, not in the basement.

I do think I may have a winner, though...




(yes, I do own one!)(I'm too lazy to upload a picture, but I will if you insist)
 It's got 180 bits of memory and was made sometime during the 60's... Yeah, it isn't a desktop, but it was the bees knees back in the day, I suppose! Had a clock speed of 40 KHz, too!
Sadly, mine is inoperable. It HAS worked, recently, but I think a capacitor in the power supplying portion of the machine has gone out, as now it won't turn on


----------



## salvage-this (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> yup, probably in the lead... that beast has a 1 MHz clock speed :O



yeah it is pretty cool.  I don't use it now but I did for a while to play the old games on it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 8, 2013)

Maaaaaaaaaaan...........those are some BAD ASS OLD computers you guys showed xD !!!!!!

I wonder if I can play Crysis on it....hmmm...........

LOL LMAO ROFL!!! 

Just imaginate how big "peace of crap" our computers which we have and use TODAY will SUCK in the next 30 years lol.
What do you guys AND girls think...what kind of computers will exist after let's say...30 years?

Will they be something like this?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 8, 2013)

w*o*_w_!!!!!!!!!

_INTERESTING POINT!_



Do you get it now??? PLEASE stop changing the font size of your posts when it is completely unnecessary to do so!


----------



## spirit (Oct 8, 2013)

Got an Intel 286 sitting downstairs.

Got ZX Spectrums, BBC Micros, Dragon32s etc etc sitting up in the loft.

I think they're weaker than S.T.A.R.S' PC.


----------



## strollin (Oct 8, 2013)

The weakest computer I own currently is this Raspberry Pi:






The Raspberry Pi is less powerful than STARS PC but is still actually usable to access the web and such.  Many of the older computers that have been posted in this thread are only good for playing old games or using really outdated software.  Those old beasts can't even access your home network let alone do anything on the web. The Pi can run up-to-date Linux software.

Up until about a year ago I had one of these:






Z80 8-bit cpu with 1.774Mhz clock
4K of RAM
cassette tape storage

It still worked when I sold it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> w*o*_w_!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _INTERESTING POINT!_
> 
> ...



NO PROBLEM!!!

:good::gun:



spirit said:


> Got an Intel 286 sitting downstairs.
> 
> Got ZX Spectrums, BBC Micros, Dragon32s etc etc sitting up in the loft.
> 
> I think they're weaker than S.T.A.R.S' PC.



OMG OMG OMG I don't have the weakest PC on this forum!!! =D
I AM SHOCKED!!! =D



strollin said:


> The weakest computer I own currently is this Raspberry Pi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One MORE weaker computer than mine?! =D
I am officialy double shocked!!! =D

I....

I gotta......

I gotta call an ambulance...I need them to give me something to calm down. 



Well it's good to know that I am NOT the winner lol! 

But let's wait to see who WILL be the winner!

Just don't forget:

COMPUTER(S) WHICH YOU HAD IN THE PAST OR THE ONE(S) YOU STILL DO HAVE BUT DO NOT USE ANYMORE IS/ARE NOT BEING COUNTED!!!
ONLY THE COMPUTER(S) WHICH YOU STILL USE IS/ARE BEING COUNTED!!!



Alright then...let's see who wins! 

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## tremmor (Oct 8, 2013)

my Asus Eee.
Strollin, I had your TRS80 also. I built when it came out but gone now.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 8, 2013)

I also have Asus Eee PC,but it's not working anymore unfortunately.
But even if it works,it would STILL be stronger than this almost 15 years old computer I am still using lol.


----------



## spirit (Oct 8, 2013)

strollin said:


> The weakest computer I own currently is this Raspberry Pi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a Raspberry-Pi. I think I was the first member on here to actually get one. I got mine in June 2012, a couple of months after they went on sale.

I don't actually use it that much. I think I installed some TV streaming OS or something onto it and that ran better than the default OS which it comes with. The default OS it comes with runs painfully slowly if I remember correctly.


----------



## strollin (Oct 8, 2013)

I ordered my Pi in June 2012 as well.

@STARS - If you make the requirement that the weakest computer must be able to post on this forum, I'm almost sure the Pi will win!  (This was posted using my Pi)


----------



## spynoodle (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a couple of old Pentium I laptops in my closet, although I'll have to check the model numbers later. One of them is an old IBM with a tiltable keyboard, and one of them is a similar Gateway. I'm pretty sure they both run at 66 - 100 MHz, although one of them might have been 120. 16-32MB of RAM, I think. It's tough to get an OS on one of them, though, because I don't have any Windows 95 floppies available.


----------



## spirit (Oct 8, 2013)

strollin said:


> I ordered my Pi in June 2012 as well.



I ordered it in February or March 2012 and received it in June 2012. I believed they were developed in Cambridge, just an hour down the road from me.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 8, 2013)

strollin said:


> ...I'm almost sure the Pi will win!  (This was posted using my Pi)...



Yea Pi will probably be the winner.

But we'll see...

Anyone has Eniac here which you still use (rofl)?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Oct 8, 2013)

My "weakest" one is my VIC-20.
I don't use it everyday but I do fire it up a couple of times a year.
I also have a _Commodore 64_.

For specs just do a Google and you will learn more that way.


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 8, 2013)

Used to have an Apple II, but it was in my basement and got flooded and destroyed a few years back.

...although, once I'm done with school I'm thinking about buying an Altair 8800 as a graduation present to myself.

The weakest computer I use regularly would probably be my TI-84 Plus Silver running a Zilog Z80.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Oct 9, 2013)

Panasonic CF-T4:
1.2Ghz Dohan Single Core (Pentium III Based)
1.5Gb RAM
160Gb IDE HDD
Intel 815/825 Integrated Graphics


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2013)

I win!


----------



## Virssagòn (Oct 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> I win!



You must be kidding! That's what I call a machine! Where did you buy this monster?


----------



## strollin (Oct 9, 2013)

I bought one of those Speak and Spells back in the 70's to help my Korean wife learn English.  The thing only had 2 128K bit ROMs in which the voice data was stored but it could take cartridges to add additional voices and capabilities.

Stuff like this is why STARS needs to set down some guidelines as to what constitutes a computer for this thread.  

I've got a recordable greeting card that can handle about a 90 second voice message.  Does it count as a computer?


----------



## spirit (Oct 9, 2013)

I've got a basic calculator embedded in my school ruler. Does that count as a computer?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2013)

I win!


----------



## claptonman (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, yeah?


----------



## Darren (Oct 10, 2013)

claptonman said:


> Oh, yeah?



I was waiting for somebody to post one of these. I would have myself I had remember what the hell they were called. Abacus I think is what it is now that I see one.


----------



## strollin (Oct 10, 2013)

Years ago I had one of these: http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=860&dat=19760521&id=-UJPAAAAIBAJ&sjid=b48DAAAAIBAJ&pg=5842,2888646.  Sorry, I couldn't find a picture of it.  For memory, a piece of string was provided to tie around one of your fingers.

Much weaker than an Abacus.


----------



## spirit (Oct 10, 2013)

Denther said:


> I was waiting for somebody to post one of these. I would have myself I had remember what the hell they were called. Abacus I think is what it is now that I see one.



I'm pretty sure it's an abacus.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 10, 2013)

Justin said:


> I win!



You are crazy LOL!!!



Thanatos said:


> I win!



Oh come on now LMAO!!!



claptonman said:


> Oh, yeah?



ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


First the post by JUSTIN made me laugh so much then the post by THANATOS made me laugh even more and then the craziest post by CLAPTONMAN made me laugh SO MUCH THAT I SPILLED MYSELF WITH A JUICE! 
I WILL DEFINETELY NEED TO TAKE A BATH TOMORROW ROFLMAO!!! 

All three posts made me laugh SO MUCH LMAO!!!
You people are all nuts ROFL! 
All 3 of you! 


Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh yea...

I am not the winner!!!
WEEEEEE!!!


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 10, 2013)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> You are crazy LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mez (Oct 10, 2013)

lucasbytegenius said:


>



My face when reading this whole thread.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 11, 2013)

Mez said:


> My face when reading this whole thread.



My face when reading star's posts.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (Oct 11, 2013)

It processes data, on and off. I win.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 11, 2013)

My face when reading all the posts made by everyone everywhere every time:


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 11, 2013)

Hyper-Threaded said:


> It processes data, on and off. I win.



LoL.

This thread is getting crazier and crazier with every post lol! 

Come on people xD!
By "computer" I mean something you can install an OS to and use it lmao!
This is definetely not that lol.ESPECIALLY THINGS LIKE THIS LMAO:




By the way...I am still laughing SO MUCH just like I did when I first saw that picture.

LOL!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 11, 2013)

you need to get out more.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 11, 2013)

thanatos said:


> you need to get out.



ftfy.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 11, 2013)

lucasbytegenius said:


> ftfy.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 11, 2013)

Ahh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Oct 13, 2013)

So...

Will the PI be the winner or does someone here has something even weaker lol?


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 14, 2013)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> So...
> 
> Will the PI be the winner or does someone here has something even weaker lol?



You might find the winner in your skull, but that's not recommended.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 15, 2013)

lucasbytegenius said:


> You might find the winner in your skull, but that's not recommended.


----------

